# 50 First Vapes



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/1/19)

Ok so why do I feel every morning as if Im starting to vape all over again. With ciggies I could just go and puff as hard as I can, it was smooth and I get my fix quick, ok maybe a headrush in the morning. But the vape. I feel I have to take these tiny1\4 draws and increase the intensity over an hour each morning just to be able to vape the same as the previous day.
Is it just me, or dont I know how to make juice. Or is this a general thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/1/19)

I don't feel that way at all. I start vaping with my morning coffee, same juice, same wattage, same duration/depth/frequency of puffs as my very last drags of the day late at night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (7/1/19)

Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I have a similar issue, but not exactly the same

In the mornings I just cant do lung hits. I have to start off the day (for the first few hours) with mouth to lung. Only later in th day, about 11 o clock onwards can i start with lung hits

If i do a lung hit first thing in the morning, it just feels way too much. Too much vapour. As if my lungs want something with less vapour like a cigarette. 

So thats what i do for the first few hours of the day - MTL. And its great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/1/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

You might want to try nic salts for the morning, because they vape much smoother than freebase nic.

Usually nic salts are available only in high strengths e.g. 20mg or higher, but All Day Vapes can make it for you at any nic strength which you require.

Read this, posted by @ADV-Des

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-nic-salts-e-liquids.t54624/

My suggestion is to vape at a higher nic strength than you would usually do in the morning. Your body has been without nic for a few hours and it needs to be topped up lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> 
> You might want to try nic salts for the morning, because they vape much smoother than freebase nic.
> 
> ...


 Thanks the problem is not the nic fix. The problem is throat hit/ cough etc. Its almost as if I have to get used to vaping again every morning.


----------



## Hooked (7/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks the problem is not the nic fix. The problem is throat hit/ cough etc. Its almost as if I have to get used to vaping again every morning.



Yes I understand, that's why I think nic salts might be a solution, because nic salts are smoother than freebase nic. You won't get the same throat hit, but you probably won't cough either. If you buy a commercial nic salts juice, you can't get it under 20mg - except at All Day Vapes, where you could order it in the strength that you usually vape, if that's what you want to do. 

It's worth a try, isn't it?


----------



## Vix (7/1/19)

I have the same thing in the mornings. I cannot just pick up where I left off with vaping style from the night before. Almost like I need to wean my lungs back to the direct lung hits. I mostly MTL the first hour in a day now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (7/1/19)

I have a similar issue although its not as bad.

In the mornings I start of with a creamy dessert type juice. Like a custard or something similar. A few drags of that and I can move on to fruity menthols.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Slick (8/1/19)

Same with me,for the 1st hour or so I just take less and shorter draws,once I'm used to it again,I go all out till the night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (8/1/19)

I can't start vaping in the morning if I don't have my coffee 

By reading all the post I feel lucky, I get up, make coffee and walk to the cubboard with my vape gear in and just pick a flavor and start vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (8/1/19)

Almost the same here @JurgensSt only difference is I first go to Vape gear cupboard, choose what tickles my fancy for the first vape and then make coffee. I even have a puff or two while kettle is boiling.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (8/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks the problem is not the nic fix. The problem is throat hit/ cough etc. Its almost as if I have to get used to vaping again every morning.


I'm with @Silver on this, I always start my day on low wattage, high nic Mouth to Lung. I only vape freebase nic as nic salts just makes me cough. A coffee in the morning with 12mg tobacco vape is how I get my vape day going and thats the way its been for over 4 years.

I could not begin my day with direct lung vaping, I'm after nic satisfaction and a mild throat hit first thing in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (8/1/19)

I thought I was the only one having this problem.


----------



## RainstormZA (8/1/19)

Rafique said:


> I thought I was the only one having this problem.


Me too. Lol. And sometimes through the day as well.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Me too. Lol. And sometimes through the day as well.


 Yes I had an afternoon sleep and then could barely vape. Ok must say I had some 12mg nic tobacco juice in, so a bit strong


----------



## GSM500 (8/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes I had an afternoon sleep and then could barely vape. Ok must say I had some 12mg nic tobacco juice in, so a bit strong


At what wattage did you vape that?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/1/19)

GSM500 said:


> At what wattage did you vape that?


13,5watts


----------



## Raindance (8/1/19)

Me, I klap it stukkend from the moment I open my eyes. I do not like throat hit so my setup does not give me any that is distinctly noticeable. I find vaping on a device that has to little vapour production but huge airflow does give me a wallop in the neck so maybe up your wattage a bit. Counter intuitive but worth a shot.

Regards


----------



## GSM500 (8/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> 13,5watts


13.5 Watts is a good level. The only other thing is drop the nic in the same setup, maybe try 9mg or even 6mg nic. When I started, I used 18mg, after a month I was battling and had to drop to 9mg but worked my way back to 18mg over a few months.

Hope you sort this issue, good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

